# Politics and News > UK, Canada, Oz, NZ >  God Save the King?

## Authentic

Since I have been alive, the anthem of the United Kingdom has been "God Save the Queen".

The article below details the events that will generally occur on the death of the current British monarch (Long live the Queen!).

Near the end it states that upon the heir apparent's ascension to the throne, the anthem will change to "God Save the King".

There remains a question.

What if then King Charles suddenly decides to identify as a woman?

Operation London Bridge Will Happen When Queen Elizabeth II Dies

----------


## Brat

:Sad20:

----------

BooBoo (11-11-2021)

----------


## Northern Rivers

It's pot, right?  :Thinking:

----------

BooBoo (11-11-2021),Neo (11-06-2021)

----------


## Neo

> It's pot, right?


He may have had the plumbers in and one of them could of left the plastic pipe glue pot without it’s lid on?

----------

Northern Rivers (11-06-2021)

----------


## Old Tex

What if then King Charles suddenly decides to identify as a woman?

God save "whatever"?

----------

Authentic (09-08-2022),BooBoo (11-11-2021)

----------


## Neo

> What if then King Charles suddenly decides to identify as a woman?
> 
> God save "whatever"?


It’s funny you should say that, Prince Charles "tampongate," the infamous phone conversation in which Prince Charles was allegedly caught on tape joking that he wanted to be reincarnated as Camilla's tampon

----------

Northern Rivers (11-06-2021)

----------


## Authentic

> He may have had the plumbers in and one of them could of left the plastic pipe glue pot without it’s lid on?

----------

Neo (11-06-2021),Northern Rivers (11-06-2021)

----------


## Authentic

> What if then King Charles suddenly decides to identify as a woman?
> 
> God save "whatever"?


God Save It.

----------


## Neo

Edited..my iPad skills have failed me.

----------


## Brat

Are you making fun of me?  I don't smoke pot or do any drugs.  You guys suck.

----------

Authentic (09-08-2022),BooBoo (11-11-2021),Neo (11-06-2021)

----------


## Authentic

> Are you making fun of me?  I don't smoke pot or do any drugs.  You guys suck.


No, I think that they are implying that I was on drugs when I wrote the OP.

Nope, and I wasn't drinking either.

----------

Brat (11-06-2021),Neo (11-06-2021)

----------


## Neo

> No, I think that they are implying that I was on drugs when I wrote the OP.
> 
> Nope, and I wasn't drinking either.


And I implied You got innocently high by a plumbers incompetence.  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Brat (11-06-2021)

----------


## Authentic

Commence Operation London Bridge.

----------


## crayons

I don't see this to be a positive event.

The 'associated press' reported yrs ago that Prince/Now King Charles was related to Vlad-the-Impaler = Dracula 

Charles brags about it and owns property in Transylvania 

He's also a supporter of Klaus Schwab's W.E.F global depopulation scheme/agenda

----------

Authentic (09-08-2022)

----------


## Moonie

.
Since I owed my oath of allegiance to Her Majesty and Her Successors I guess I am stuck with the useless Charles.

Come on you sensible chaps at the Court of St James, please see that that will not wash with your currently more opinionated (possibly disloyal) loyal servants.

William please!
.

----------

Oberon (09-08-2022)

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> .
> Since I owed my oath of allegiance to Her Majesty and Her Successors I guess I am stuck with the useless Charles.
> 
> Come on you sensible chaps at the Court of St James, please see that that will not wash with your currently more opinionated (possibly disloyal) loyal servants.
> 
> William please!
> .


What?  You don't want to gaze on the exceedingly beautiful Camilla as Queen Consort?  You would rather have that mundane looking Kate in that role?

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> Since I have been alive, the anthem of the United Kingdom has been "God Save the Queen".
> 
> The article below details the events that will generally occur on the death of the current British monarch (Long live the Queen!).
> 
> Near the end it states that upon the heir apparent's ascension to the throne, the anthem will change to "God Save the King".
> 
> There remains a question.
> 
> What if then King Charles suddenly decides to identify as a woman?
> ...


Camilla will become the Queer Consort??

----------

Authentic (09-08-2022)

----------


## Authentic

> What?  You don't want to gaze on the exceedingly beautiful Camilla as Queen Consort?  You would rather have that mundane looking Kate in that role?


Is it too early to wish for Queen Charlotte?

----------


## Moonie

.
Let him go the more retiring way of the earliest Charles please says this loyal minion.
.

----------


## Trinnity

Charles. A dull man. A progressive.

----------

Authentic (09-08-2022)

----------


## Authentic

Charles in charge.

----------


## Moonie

.
Can we have George IV back please? Prinny was Colonel of my Regiment and a bit of a social hand as such! The peasantry approved of him, not this one.
.

----------


## JustPassinThru

God save the kingdom.

...from this wretched Prince Charlie.

----------


## Moonie

.
There is always a Royal precedence (Charles excluded):



.

----------


## Authentic

> .
> Can we have George IV back please? Prinny was Colonel of my Regiment and a bit of a social hand as such! The peasantry approved of him, not this one.
> .


A-1.

----------


## El Guapo

> Charles in charge.

----------


## Moonie

.
Hillary Clinton has equated herself to Elizabeth/Diana and Chelsea to William. She's quite regally going 2024 it would seem.
.

----------


## Wildrose

> Since I have been alive, the anthem of the United Kingdom has been "God Save the Queen".
> 
> The article below details the events that will generally occur on the death of the current British monarch (Long live the Queen!).
> 
> Near the end it states that upon the heir apparent's ascension to the throne, the anthem will change to "God Save the King".
> 
> There remains a question.
> 
> What if then King Charles suddenly decides to identify as a woman?
> ...


How utterly classless, congrats on a new low.

----------


## Neo

> 


$20 Canadian…..in real money that’s worth 13.24Pound sterling

----------


## Authentic

> How utterly classless, congrats on a new low.


Oh, you know how it is with communism - utterly classless system and all that rot.

----------


## Authentic

New anthem:

----------


## El Guapo

So... a man is going to be the Queen now. This woke shit has gone too far.

----------

Authentic (09-09-2022)

----------


## Authentic



----------


## Authentic

Does Charles prefer McDonalds or Burger King?

----------

